# Severum Question



## OMFGSection (Nov 30, 2013)

So I recently purchased a 55 gallon aquarium from a guy. Along with it came an adult Red Shoulder Severum (about 7-8 inches) and a Sailfin pleco (about 9 inches). I've been doing some reading about suitable tank mates, but I have some concerns with Severum being so old and large, and its possible aggression introducing new, and smaller fish to the tank. In the short time I've had it, my wife and daughter have grown quite attached to old "Fred" and I would feel guilty re-homing him so I could set my tank up the way that I want. Any advice on how/what to introduce, and if it's possible, would be appreciated.


----------



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

I saw no one replied to you yet and I'm new to the board (and cichlids) so please take this for what it's worth :-?

I'm familiar with plecos and the sailfin and common plecos get really big, well over a foot and can approach 18" - 20". I'm interested in Severums and am most likely going to get 1 for my new tank. I think your 55 gallon might suit a severum by itself but I don't believe it would do well for the pleco. Although plecos will get along fine with just about anything they are poop machines, very dirty when small but really bad when they get big.

From what I've gathered about severums they are defintely among the more peaceful of SA cichlids but do to their size you may want to avoid anything else of a similar size in a 55 gallon. If your fam really likes the severum I'd suggest you keep him and rehome the pleco. Then get a smaller pleco or some sort of smaller catfish that stays at about 6". You could probably throw in some other smaller "dither" fish like giant danios or Buenos Aries tetras that are small but quick enough to stay out of eating range of the severum.

Hope that helps some. Best of luck.


----------



## Prince_Vegeta (Mar 19, 2019)

I have a Severus in a 75 gallon and he is big. He is in a community tank. I agree with getting rid of the sailfin Pleco and instead get a BNP, as they stay small and they actually do a good job at taking care of algae, unlike the other Pleco when they get big. Just make sure you have a lot of cover and break lines of sight and you should be good. Corys are great fish to add for the bottom to get some nice movement down there and I also have a school of presilla tetras. I have an overstocked tank, but everyone get along fine. The Severus doesn't bother anyone. Just make sure the tetras aren't to small or they will get eaten. I bought a school of 20 neon tetras first and they all got eaten in a week. The Priscilla are big enough and look great when schooling. I have a mix of regular color and albinos


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

My goodness! That was a rather princely response indeed, for a posting thread that had ended well over 6 years ago? :roll: 
-
But, thanks muchly for sharing your info with us!


----------



## PiscesH (Jul 16, 2021)

I have a 1 month new 37 gallon tank with 2 serums, 2 blood parrots and a jack dempsey. I do weekly water changes and my nitrates are still high. My fish are still small but growing fast. I know I will need a larger tank but I'm not sure what to do about nitrates. I cant do plants due to salt treatments for ick.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

You're not diluting the Nitrates out enough with your water changes to bring the high levels down. The reason your Nitrates are so high, is that your 37 gallon tank is way over-stocked. Long-term, you could keep a full-grown JD in a tank that big, or maybe the pair of Severum.
And, that's it.
So, until you move things around and get a much larger aquarium. You need to do higher percentage water changes and with more frequency, to keep the Nitrates down to permissible levels in the water (Maximum measured level of 20 PPM). That's one reason we don't over-stock our aquariums - diluting the Nitrates out of the aquarium water with that many fish, can be a huge amount of work.


----------

